# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Blauwe lippen?

## Edith1

Mijn zoon had gisteravond blauwe lippen. We dachten dan hij het koud had en dat dit wel zou overgaan. 
Vandaag hadden op school echter verschillende kinderen ook tegen hem gezegd dat ze zijn lippen zo blauw vonden maar toen dacht iedereen dat het kwam door zijn natgeregende kleding. Echter vanmiddag, na extra warme kleding, warm eten en warme chocomel zijn z'n lippen nog net zo blauw. Weet iemand wat dit kan betekenen?

----------


## yvoger

bel eens naar de assistenten van de huisarts 

groetjes yvonne

----------


## Agnes574

Heeft je zoon last van benauwdheid??
Zo ja, direct naar de huisarts!

Heb vroeger op een meisje gepast die van haar 4de tot 7de ook vaak blauwe lippen had; was niets ernstigs blijkbaar .. ik denk door vermoeidheid een verminderde bloedtoevoer naar haar lippen ... als ze het koud had was het gewoon soms eng grijs-blauw!

Succes en sterkte!!

----------

